# Moving over to Spain.



## Rambler (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi all.

We have just had our offer on a property in Seron acepted. Now i need to get an NIE number for the actual purchase. Question is can i do this in the UK at a Spanish embassy, or do i have to come over and do it in Spain?

Cheers :


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Rambler said:


> Hi all.
> 
> We have just had our offer on a property in Seron acepted. Now i need to get an NIE number for the actual purchase. Question is can i do this in the UK at a Spanish embassy, or do i have to come over and do it in Spain?
> 
> Cheers :


Yes .... you can do it at the Spanish embassy in the UK, I have no idea how much it costs, but you will probably escape having to wait in a four hour queue like you do over here


----------



## Rambler (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi.
thanks for the info.

Rambler


----------



## algorfa (May 12, 2007)

Hi,

Yes you can do it at the Consulates in either London or Manchester. If I remember correctly, you have to go personally with the application form which you can down load from the Consulate web site, and hand it in with £25.00, they then send it off to Madrid to be processed and then they will only send it to a Spanish address, so you could use your Solicitors address in Spain.

From my discussions, it takes a minimum of 3 weeks to process, then it goes into the black hole of the Spanish postal service. So how long it takes is unknown and in the lap of the gods.

To do in Spain, it can be done in within 2 days.


----------



## Twopints (Jan 1, 2008)

*NIE number*

I found it easier to apply in Spain, When i bought my property in Spain the estate agent i used actualy sent someone to stand in line at the Spanish police station they told me a time to turn up and i did, the poor lady was by then at the front after waiting 2 and half hours, i felt a bit cheeky turning up at the last minute but it was part of the service, ask your agents if they could dothe same


----------



## Rambler (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi

Thanx for the info. I agree, having asked around it would be quicker. So back to Spain I go.


----------

